# WWE shift mitb to mgm arena



## Inside Cradle (Jan 16, 2014)

It looks like they've made a bit of a mess of this. Isn't it purely down to them not selling enough tickets for the stadium show? Apparently all fans who had tickets for that were refunded and had to re-apply for MGM 😨


----------

